# [11p2] on Dell Alienware 13



## CiotBSD (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi, I installed FreeBSD 11 and updated to p2, AMD64, on my laptop Dell Alienware 13 - an Intel Haswell architecture, with NVidia Optimus. 

I'm IT French, I'm using some French tutorials, as : 
- Installation et Configuration de FreeBSD comme poste de travail

I can use HDDs USB Fat32, NTFS, and Ext3 with automount tools 
Thanks to Thread 50831, and the handbook.
Just a little question: fsck(8) tool seems not understand and repair ext2fs, really? 
Because: 

```
# fsck
fsck         fsck_4.2bsd  fsck_ffs     fsck_msdosfs fsck_ufs
```

=> I hope to use my NVidia, with the Bumblebee Project?!

=> I need to use my printer Epson BX525WD, used by network. I think, it's necessary to using Linux compatibility to install it, because it need her ppd file. And egual, her scanner tool named "Iscan for Linux". 

=> now, I search how install/configure driver for my wireless network, Qualcomm Atheros QCA6174! ;-)

Hardware embedded: 

```
# pciconf -lv
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:   class=0x060000 card=0x06831028 chip=0x0a048086 rev=0x0b hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Haswell-ULT DRAM Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:   class=0x030000 card=0x06831028 chip=0x0a168086 rev=0x0b hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
hdac0@pci0:0:3:0:   class=0x040300 card=0x06831028 chip=0x0a0c8086 rev=0x0b hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Haswell-ULT HD Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
none0@pci0:0:4:0:   class=0x118000 card=0x06831028 chip=0x0a038086 rev=0x0b hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = dasp
xhci0@pci0:0:20:0:   class=0x0c0330 card=0x06831028 chip=0x9c318086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '8 Series USB xHCI HC'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
none1@pci0:0:22:0:   class=0x078000 card=0x06831028 chip=0x9c3a8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '8 Series HECI'
    class      = simple comms
hdac1@pci0:0:27:0:   class=0x040300 card=0x06831028 chip=0x9c208086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '8 Series HD Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
pcib1@pci0:0:28:0:   class=0x060400 card=0x06831028 chip=0x9c148086 rev=0xe4 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '8 Series PCI Express Root Port 3'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib2@pci0:0:28:3:   class=0x060400 card=0x06831028 chip=0x9c168086 rev=0xe4 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '8 Series PCI Express Root Port 4'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:28:4:   class=0x060400 card=0x06831028 chip=0x9c188086 rev=0xe4 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '8 Series PCI Express Root Port 5'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
ehci0@pci0:0:29:0:   class=0x0c0320 card=0x06831028 chip=0x9c268086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '8 Series USB EHCI'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:   class=0x060100 card=0x06831028 chip=0x9c438086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '8 Series LPC Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
ahci0@pci0:0:31:2:   class=0x010601 card=0x06831028 chip=0x9c038086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '8 Series SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode]'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
none2@pci0:0:31:3:   class=0x0c0500 card=0x06831028 chip=0x9c228086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '8 Series SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
none3@pci0:1:0:0:   class=0x028000 card=0x15251a56 chip=0x003e168c rev=0x20 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Qualcomm Atheros'
    device     = 'QCA6174 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter'
    class      = network
alc0@pci0:2:0:0:   class=0x020000 card=0x05ac1028 chip=0xe0911969 rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Qualcomm Atheros'
    device     = 'Killer E220x Gigabit Ethernet Controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
vgapci1@pci0:3:0:0:   class=0x030200 card=0x06831028 chip=0x139210de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'GM107M [GeForce GTX 860M]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = 3D
```


```
# lspci
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT DRAM Controller (rev 0b)
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0b)
00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT HD Audio Controller (rev 0b)
00:04.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Device 0a03 (rev 0b)
00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series USB xHCI HC (rev 04)
00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series HECI #0 (rev 04)
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series HD Audio Controller (rev 04)
00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev e4)
00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev e4)
00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev e4)
00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series USB EHCI #1 (rev 04)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series LPC Controller (rev 04)
00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode] (rev 04)
00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 8 Series SMBus Controller (rev 04)
01:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA6174 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 20)
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros Killer E220x Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 10)
03:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM107M [GeForce GTX 860M] (rev a2)
```


```
# usbconfig
ugen0.1: <XHCI root HUB 0x8086> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=SUPER (5.0Gbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen1.1: <EHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.2: <Wireless USB Device HOLTEK> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=LOW (1.5Mbps) pwr=ON (100mA)
ugen1.2: <product 0x8000 vendor 0x8087> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.3: <IntegratedWebcamFHD CN036P597248751HABEMA00> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (500mA)
ugen0.4: <AW13 Alienware> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (0mA)
ugen0.5: <product 0x3004 vendor 0x0cf3> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (100mA)
```


----------

